# Builder/bricker put in wrong mortar on the brick



## csrikanth (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello, 

I am building a home with a national tract builder. I have selected white mortar as a design option. The brick work has just finished and I see the bottom half of the side wall is done with grey mortar and the rest of the wall/house is built with selected white mortar. When asked the supervisor, I was told that the bricker has messed up but it will fixed in time and will be according to the plan selected. please see attached pictures.

I am concerned as how it will be fixed. Is this fixable? Does the wall have to be teared up and redo the brick? What options do I have and how should I approach the builder? Obviously I am concerned. Please advise.

Regards
Sri


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

There are two ways to fix that, the correct way is to remove everything and start over. The other way is to just repoint the lower section that had the wrong color and I'm sure this is the method the builder will want to use. It means all of the other brickwork won't have to be removed and obviously is much cheaper. If done correctly it will look fine now but has the potential of causing long-term problems.

What I should've done, and what a reputable builder would've done, would've been the take down what they had put up wrong and start over. Since everything is completed now they certainly don't want to do that.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

As Msradell said, long term is the real problem. That brick is intended to last a very, very long time. Once they repoint it, it will LOOK fine, but will it remain that way for as long as the brick was intended to last. 

Both the mason and the contractor should have insurance and someone needs to determine the loss in value to this home for having a repaired job vs having had it done right the first time. You should have received a certificate of insurance from the general contractor and all subs. If not, get the insurance companies name/s and start calling. The contractor is not going to offer compensation beyond the fix.

Bud


----------



## csrikanth (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you Bud and Msradell for responding. 

I will take up with the project manager and ask him to come up with a documented plan. I am sure it will be an interesting conversation.

Regards


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Just an example for you, but if your vehicle is clobbered by someone else, their fault, after repair it is worth less money. In the case of a vehicle you can actually collect some of that depreciation in addition to getting it fixed. Now, those numbers are readily available in the auto industry, not so much in your case. But, if the repaired area becomes noticeable 20 years down the road it could certainly affect the value. A building behind my old office was repointed 3 times and still it was obvious where the work was done. Of course that was old work vs new.

Good luck,
Bud


----------



## csrikanth (Dec 21, 2015)

Totally true Bud.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

probably that was because they used a mason rather than a restoration mechanic who would've matched the original mortar,,, 12 of my nj guys was a crackerjack when it came to that work


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I would negotiate a cash payment from him in-lieu of performing the repairs. When you build a fence, or they put another house next to yours, no one will see the color mismatch.

The other possibility is to have him build you a new house. He can sell this one to someone else.

I agree with Msradell, I would not have him repoint it and risk the potential future problems associated with the repair.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

It looks like they did it on purpose~he might try to upcharge you for design work.....


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> It looks like they did it on purpose~he might try to upcharge you for design work.....


LOL, if nothing else, it's a good example of how much of an effect mortar color can have on a brick wall.

No one's insurance is going to cover this, it's a human error, not an act of God, weather, fire, uncontrollable incedent.

I guess I'll have to go against the grain on this one, I actually think that tuckpointing, if done correctly, could be a viable option. It could easily outlast the rest of the house.

That said, it really is a stupid mistake, and shoudl have been dealt with as soon as the mistake was discovered, not now. If you really don't feel comfortable with tuckpointing, or whatever other solution they come forward with, I think you should investigate terminating your contract, which may not be easy either............


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I'd take any cash settlement offered being that probably isn't what anyone will see first with the siding of whatever in upper left corner. It fact I like the two tone mortar.


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

What's going on with the columns? Is one stone and one brick? 

So here ya go.. Make him tuckpoint and take cash...


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

It was mine, that would be coming off and it would redone from the ground up.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

ryansdiydad said:


> What's going on with the columns? Is one stone and one brick?


 I hadn't noticed that until I read your post. That looks more strange than the two-tone mortar and it's rated the entry to the home where it will be noticed by every one who visits! Probably 2 different masons that read a different set of prints! :biggrin2:


.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

I think the different column finishes are an actual design feature. It will be clear when complete, although that is a matter of taste, unlike the mortar issue. I will say that it would be unusual for the mortar to be one color in a belt, and another above it. Different mortar colors in the wall, sure, but that is not the way brick is laid into a wall with a corner to corner level lay day-to day. 

Tuckiing or even staining would be a commercially acceptable solution, and so it should be for your house.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

Tscarborough said:


> I think the different column finishes are an actual design feature. It will be clear when complete, although that is a matter of taste, unlike the mortar issue. I will say that it would be unusual for the mortar to be one color in a belt, and another above it. Different mortar colors in the wall, sure, but that is not the way brick is laid into a wall with a corner to corner level lay day-to day.
> 
> Tuckiing or even staining would be a commercially acceptable solution, and so it should be for your house.


I also thought the same thing, my thinking is that they leveled it out because they knew they had used the wrong color and wanted to minimize the impact. While staining or tuck pointing is a commercially acceptable solution it's not a solution for stupidity which is what happened in this case!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Msradell said:


> I hadn't noticed that until I read your post. That looks more strange than the two-tone mortar and it's rated the entry to the home where it will be noticed by every one who visits! Probably 2 different masons that read a different set of prints! :biggrin2:
> 
> 
> .


Looked close after you guys mentioned this. Look at the brick exposed around the front window. Looks like somebody turned the corner with the brick and kept going, then the stone went over it. When you look at the stone and brick going up the front corner, you can see where they turned the corner with the brick, up to the second floor level. From there up the brick stops at the corner. Seems kind of strange, like it was a mistake. Two different brick laying crews, or maybe crews didn't speak English, couldn't read, etc. I think I'd do a little more scrutinizing.
Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Other than the mortar color differnce on the one brick wall, I fail to see all of these "mistakes" others are seeing. I actually think the design and execution is pretty good, maybe it just needs to be finished for others to comprehend. 

The front columns are symetrical, you just have to look closer. Both columns use a combination of brick and stone, as it's much easier to make that inside return out of brick than it is with stone. We've done it similarily before, even once where we switched to thin brick at the arch to simplify the installation even more..............

The only thing that sticks out as "odd" to me is the mason's mortar stands. Lots of work for something cheap you use everyday..........


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

The house has some unique design elements that haven't seen anywhere before... Might be a regional thing but I have not seen the brick and stone mixed column.. There are stone columns all over the place here but none with part brick.. or a wall of stone with brick then used to surround a window.. There are tons of houses with both brick and stone elements but none that mix them like that house.. And there is that one layer of brick that wraps the corner for some reason.. Maybe I am just not looking close enough and houses like this are all around me... In the end besides the mortar mix up it seems these things are a matter of preference..


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I see these kinds of combinations all the time, but my eye is probably trained better than most to look for them. We use brick trims around windows all the time. Here's one we did about 5 years ago, pretty big house........


----------

